# Vanetec Super Spine Vane?



## todd s (Feb 15, 2006)

try the 2" blazers should do just fine with those


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

Have not - but would like feedback on original Vanetech question.

I have tried the 4" standard vanetech and am impressed with all performance including BH. Being a flexfletch diehard, these VTs are good.


----------



## todd s (Feb 15, 2006)

never tried them........... i haven't bought anything new for 12 years until this year so im behind in the times.. i use to use 4" vanes made by PSE and those worked well with my bear bruin light broad heads of which i still use those broad heads, talk about having a tough time finding replacement blades, but these BH fly great so i figure why change whats not broken


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

I have not used the super spines, but the regular vmax vanes in 3" have worked with my thunderheads.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

I use the standard 4" v-max w/right helical that is what they recomend for fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

I poised this same question to the guys at Vanetec this morning! They told me that they were having great results using 3" super spine vanes with low profile fixed blade bh, and that at distances greater than 60 yards they were less effected by wind. Do to there(vane) low profile I assume. Vanetec also recomeneded that you fletch them helical. The only way to find out if they will work for your setup would be to fletch up 3 arrows and shoot them. 
Vanetec makes a great vane! I've used the 2.3 ss for 3-D and had excellent results with both accuracy and durability. I'm going to try the 3" v-max vanes by Vanetec with bh (slick trick) this summer, should be a good combo.
Good luck.

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

todd s said:


> try the 2" blazers should do just fine with those



I shot the 2" last season, they work well but fletching clearance is critical with them. If a vane gets bent then they will kick the arrow out big time. I think the Vanetec 3" SS might be the ticket. They are shorter than the blazers but longer so you can get more helical on them and they are suppose to be stiff also. They are only 0.38" tall so clearance should be great compaired to the Blazers.


----------



## Lil Wag (Nov 17, 2005)

I tested a few and they worked fine. They shot very well and were really tough vanes and are easy to stick. Put as much helical as you can on em and they will work with your broadheads. I still havnt decided to switch from Blazers yet but this would be my next choice.


----------

